# Rewriting pieces of FreeBSD kernel in to Rust



## PizdeX (Jan 13, 2022)

It is plausible that's FreeBSD kernel will be rewritten in to Rust instead of C/C++?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2022)

Highly unlikely.


----------



## PizdeX (Jan 13, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Highly unlikely.


If it's true,then will be the linux kernel the final winner in the race for the highest security grade ?


----------



## jbo (Jan 13, 2022)

What is it with these posts lately...


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 13, 2022)

Rust is a threat to FreeBSD.


eternal_noob said:


> There are currently 2,287 packages being skipped due to rust. I find it alarming that so many packages depend on some obscure programming language.





PizdeX said:


> If it's true,then will be the linux kernel the final winner in the race for the highest security grade ?


Nonsense. You can write insecure software in any language, even in Rust.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2022)

PizdeX said:


> If it's true,then will be the linux kernel the final winner in the race for the highest security grade ?


Could you possible post any bigger flamebait? You clearly have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2022)

Why is FreeBSD not (more) like ....
					

As of today, FreeBSD Forums staff will actively close down (and eventually remove) topics that serve no other purpose than to complain that "FreeBSD is not (like) Linux" (or Windows, or MacOS, or any other operating system), or that "FreeBSD does not use systemd", or that "FreeBSD has no default...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Thread is hereby closed.


----------

